# Maxim Adex - Normal or contaminated?



## Iron1 (Aug 24, 2015)

*****UPDATE**** Sent Maxim a final e-mail asking what the deal was and they responded almost immediately. They're rectifying the situation so as long as the new batch comes in booger free, I'll be happy and consider this nothing more than a mild inconvenience. *


OK, I picked up some adex from Maxim about 2 weeks ago. 
Today, I noticed that this dropper vial had some nasty slime looking shit in it.

The adex that I've used in the past has never been clear like this stuff is. It it normal or should I be contacting Maxim?
It was clumped up in the bottle worse than in the pic before I broke it up trying to investigate. 

It looks like Doc jerked off into the bottle again.











Wrong section... fml


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2015)

No help here Iron other than it doesn't look right.  Hope someone with experience with them chimes in on this deal.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2015)

My adex is clear from them. I'd just contact them and see what they say


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 24, 2015)

What is it made with, Everclear?


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> What is it made with, Everclear?



To be honest, I have no idea. Is it more prone to this sort of thing if it was?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> What is it made with, Everclear?



I don't think so. It's got almost a sweet taste to it and no alcohol taste whatsoever. They must be using something else as a solvent but have no idea what


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 24, 2015)

Iron I just ordered some from them Friday night I will let you know what it looks like when it shows up. 

My peptide pros was g2g, it was clear also


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 24, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Iron I just ordered some from them Friday night I will let you know what it looks like when it shows up.
> 
> My peptide pros was g2g, it was clear also



I'll have to double check the other bottles I got to make sure but I'm almost positive they're clear also.

I've e-mailed Maxim with the pics and am awaiting their response.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 25, 2015)

Don't mean to be a pain but did they ever get back to you?


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 25, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Don't mean to be a pain but did they ever get back to you?



Nope, nothing from those guys yet. 

When I went home, I noticed my other bottles had similar white slimy shit in there, even the one that has an intact tamper seal. None were at the same degree as the pictures though. They're all from the same lot so I'm really wondering what the heck happened here and what they're going to do about it.

The stuff works but I'm not going to be using it unless they can explain this situation.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah man I can't blame you at all. Gotta know for sure what's going into your body.

I'm waiting for mine to show up so I can see if mines the same


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 26, 2015)

After a second e-mail sent yesterday I'm still left waiting for any sort of response. This is now day 3.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 26, 2015)

Man that's not cool by any means. My stuff should be here today. I will let you know how it looks


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 26, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> After a second e-mail sent yesterday I'm still left waiting for any sort of response. This is now day 3.



Type order in the subject. Bet they answer lol...


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Really ignorant question here; would this stuff be salvageable?
Microwave it or add grain alcohol to kill off whatever might be in there?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 26, 2015)

It looks like the solution is a suspension because they didn't put enough solvent to dissolve the adex. In the pic, none of it looks homogenous.

Crappy batch. Probably not contaminated though. Shake the hell out of it before dosing.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 26, 2015)

Ron mine just showed up. I have particles suspended in mine but it's not like yours by any means


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 27, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Ron mine just showed up. I have particles suspended in mine but it's not like yours by any means



Will you run it?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah I think I will try it, I never double checked my peptide pros but I'm guessing it was the same way? I wonder if it will mix better if it's shaken a bit


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 27, 2015)

I will take some pics when I get home today, hopefully I can get a good one.

Will see what you guys think about it


----------

